# Do you fantasize about eating human flesh?



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Partaking in cannabalism. I'm really curious what humans taste like because I've heard they taste like pigs and I want to know how true that is.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Zombie!!!


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

> Do you fantasize about eating human flesh?


Short answer - F no

Long answer - I'm really quite sure it's F no

I only have a foot fetish. S&M, pee and scat fetishes, and all that other sick and painful stuff I just don't get. I'm sure human skin would be tough to chew anyway. Just give me a damn beef jerkey and I'll be happy.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

N.....o


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

No, but I did really like that movie Ravenous.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Only if i'm fantasising about being in a plane crash in some freezing cold hell hole.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Yes. I don't think I'd really do it[unless I had nothing else to eat and had to do it to survive or something] but I have thought about it. I'm a big fan of gore though, I think about alot of sick things. :twisted


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i was going to say yes but then your post said "cannabalism" so i went with no


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I like to eat girls.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Fantasize about? No.
Dream of? No.
Wistfully envision the taste whilst arranging fine dining utensils around a floral centerpiece and discreetly following people with my car? Yes. 
You make it sound crazy.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Only at a dinner party where the food really sucks. Why do we discuss eating people so much on this board? Is this a cannibalism site masquerading as an Anxiety discussion site? Anyone seen COOK, WIFE, THIEF, LOVER? If I'm not mistaken, the "bad guy" made the wife eat her lover, after cooking him with spices and stuff. I love that flick.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Hey, there's a way we can do this _and_ deal with the overpopulation issue highlighted in a different thread:

A Modest Proposal


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Soylent Green is people!!!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

_Have you ever tasted skin?_


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Where's the "You should be locked up" option.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

No way in hell unless it was for my survival... then maybe... but I would most likely puke it up I am sure.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

I've wondered what human flesh tastes like (Skin is tasteless to me, at least my skin. Blood also has no taste to me (also my own). I've tried both, in small quantities).
Skin is like eating water. :wtf


----------



## jab_au (Oct 9, 2006)

I've said no, because I have no desire to really eat human flesh....

...but, I tend to be the love bite fiend. Must be the vampire in me.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I like to bite too. My last gf had to get a doggie nuzzle for me...She'd hit me with a newspaper and say, "Bad Dog, BAAAAAAAAAAAAAd dog". God I miss that.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm surprised that 18% of people so far have said 'yes'.

That means that if I ever met anyone on here in person, there's almost a 1/5th chance that he or she would be a cannibal, and my fantasy isn't exactly being eaten alive. I'm open to some things, but that ain't one of them.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

FairleighCalm said:


> I like to bite too. My last gf had to get a doggie nuzzle for me...She'd hit me with a newspaper and say, "Bad Dog, BAAAAAAAAAAAAAd dog". God I miss that.


Ooooh, kinky...

If you fry up some human flesh and season it, it probably doesn't taste bad.


----------



## jab_au (Oct 9, 2006)

FairleighCalm said:


> I like to bite too. My last gf had to get a doggie nuzzle for me...She'd hit me with a newspaper and say, "Bad Dog, BAAAAAAAAAAAAAd dog". God I miss that.


 :clap Nice bit of kink


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I probably will never eat human, I just think it would be tasty, like pork.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

No, but I've wondered what it tastes like. The common belief is that it tastes like pork according to Yahoo Answers. http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index ... 5123001942


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

It's probably very high in cholesterol, seriously. Hey, anyone remember the artist who fried up some food in his own fat that he had removed from his ribs? That was a news item about 6-8 months ago.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Rufus said:


> I just think it would be tasty, like pork.


There's nothing tasty about pork. uke


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

uke


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

So who's the lucky person that will let me taste their flesh? I'm hungry.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Strange Religion said:


> If you fry up some human flesh and season it, it probably doesn't taste bad.


Who needs seasoning? It tastes good by itself! :haha


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Ooooh, sounds like you have an acquired taste for the human flesh my dear. I'd at least need some A1 steak sauce, ketchup or something...


----------



## GTI79 (Feb 2, 2004)

Inturmal said:


> I like to eat girls.


I agree. :nw :boogie


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Freaks.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Boys will be boys. :roll


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I like boyz...and flesh. It's a new obsession.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

What about old dudes who can possibly pass for half their age?


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

That too!


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Inturmal said:


> Rufus said:
> 
> 
> > I just think it would be tasty, like pork.
> ...


Wrong.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Once, when I was _really _hungry...


----------

